# partition magic frage



## Angthandt (29. September 2003)

Hi,
Ich benutze Partition Magic 8.0 unter Win2k. Damit wollte ich die C-Partition mit Win2k drauf vergrößern. Ich habe bereits Speicherplatz von Partition D weggenommen; dieser befindet sich jetzt "links neben" Partition C, ist als nicht zugeordnet. Wenn ich jetzt C vergrößern will, kann ich dies nur um wenige MB tun. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass auf C nur noch 55MB von knapp 1GB frei sind.   Leider kann ich nicht mehr freigeben, ich wüßte auf jeden Fall nicht was ich auf C noch löschen könnte.  Ich möchte logischerweise nicht formatieren. 
C hat das Format FAT, der Rest ist  FAT 32. 
Was kann ich nun tun, um C um ca. 1,5 GB zu vergrößern?


----------



## chibisuke (29. September 2003)

nun 1.) laufwerk C und D DEFRAGMENTIEREN <-- sonst kannste fast überhaupt nix tun mit partition magic
2.) D verkleinern
3.) D aufs ende der platte verschieben um den freien speicherplatz an C anhängen zu können
4.) C vergrößern um den freien speicherplatz der zeichen den partitionen ist.


----------



## Angthandt (30. September 2003)

OK, Ich habe nun beide Partitionen defragmentiert, keine Veränderung 

Ich habe in der Hilfe gelesen, dass man auf einer 1 GB großen FAT-Partition  ca. 400MB frei haben muss, um diese mit "resize" zu vergrößern.  Soviel kann ich allerdings nicht löschen. Es muss doch eine andere Lösung geben...


Ich habe auch versucht, eine neue 1,5 GB Partition zu erstellen und diese C hinzuzufügen ("Merge"). Allerdings hatte ich dann nur die Möglichkeit., diese neue Partition im FAT32-Format zu erstellen. Das würde Win2k (auf C) aber nicht mitmachen, oder?  Bin mir bei der letzteren Methode allerdings nicht sicher, ob ich das richtig verstanden habe. 

Also helft mir, was kann man da machen?


----------



## chibisuke (30. September 2003)

doch natürlich macht 2k das....

aber das könnte auch eines der probleme sein... eine FAT16 partition darf glaub ich gar net größer als 2 gig sein insgesamt...

Win2k kann folgende dateisysteme:
FAT12 -> wird für disketten benutzt
FAT16 (FAT) --> das alte fat
FAT32 --> erweiterung für große festplatten, win95 OSR-2 und höher
NTFS --> NT dateisystem, nur NT, 2k, XP

ne das kannste jedenfalls mal versuchen, aber solltest du auf NTFS convertieren, was meiner meinung nach so und so die sinnvollste methode is, so solltest du bedenken das man die convertíoerung nicht rückgängig machen kann und vor allem, das du dann mit dos und anderen nicht NT systemen nicht mehr zugreifen kannst....

Also wie du schon vorgeschlagen hast... erstell ne 2. partition und versuch die rein zu mergen, dann müsste es eigendlich auch gehen...


----------



## Caliterra (2. Oktober 2003)

zitiert:
(Auch unter Windows 2000 können Sie einiges an Festplattenspeicher freischaufeln:

Speicherplatz freigeben durch Löschen des Verzeichnisses 
"%SYSTEMROOT%\system32\dllcache" (ca. 245 MByte)

Speicherplatz freigeben durch Löschen der Datei 
"%SYSTEMROOT%\Driver Cache\i386\driver.cab" (ca. 55 MByte)

Beide Verzeichnisse werden nicht benötigt - bei Bedarf (Geräteinstallation) werden die Daten von der W2k CD geladen.)

Vieleicht hilft Dir ein bisschen mehr freier Speicher weiter.


----------

